# Wards top 10 awards



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody else notice the 2.0 Cruze diesel won a position in the Wards top ten engines for 2014?

Congrats Chevy!

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Remember all of the LF9 naysayers. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like it is off to a great start!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay! Go diesel Cruze!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I was surprised at the number of diesels (and turbos) on that entire list, but go Cruze!

In a list that used to be dominated by naturally-aspirated DOHC V6 engines years ago...Honda stands alone this year. Weird.

I'm kinda curious as to what the 1.0 Ecoboost is like. I'll haveta see if I can take one for a drive.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah Jthat would be a real good test drive for you to pull off and then report back to US
With yer conclusions ! 

Bring ear plugs for the whining in yer ears ...Weeeeeeee Weeeee WEEEE wEEEEEn


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

:th_dblthumb2:

Saw the press release on gmpowertrain.com yesterday. It talks about the new LT1 as well.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I definitely can see why it made the list. It's a fantastic engine IMO.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a link to the article:

Diesels, Turbos Dominate 2014 Ward’s 10 Best Engines | Vehicles & Technology content from WardsAuto

The GM section from the article:

_"The third diesel to make the list is General Motors’ 2.0L 4-cyl. that makes the Chevrolet Cruze compact car a bona fide hybrid fighter while standing toe-to-toe with 4-cyl. diesels in German luxury cars that cost twice the price.
_
_The only demerit comes for a slight grumble at low speed and idle, which is easily forgiven when the neck-snapping torque thrusts the Cruze onto the highway entrance ramp.
_
_Test drives earlier in the year by WardsAuto editors confirmed the Cruze diesel can exceed its 46 mpg (5.1 L/100 km) highway fuel-economy rating.
_
_During 10 Best Engines evaluations this fall, seven editors drove the Cruze around metro Detroit in short-route commuting and averaged nearly 37 mpg (6.3 L/100 km), besting a 2.1L 4-cyl. in the heavier luxury Mercedes E250 and running neck-and-neck with the 2.0L 4-cyl. in the BMW 328d. Unlike the German cars, the Cruze Diesel stickers just over $28,000.
_
_For the first time since 2008, GM has two engines on the list. The second needs little introduction: the 90-degree small-block V-8 that has been in production since 1955 in race cars and production cars and trucks.
_
_The clean-sheet fifth-generation small-block maintains the pushrod legacy while integrating a host of new technologies, such as direct injection and standard cylinder deactivation (marketed as Active Fuel Management), which work in tandem to deliver outstanding real-world fuel economy.
_
_WardsAuto recognizes the 460-hp LT1 6.2L V-8 in the ferocious Chevrolet Corvette Stingray and finds its cousin, the L86 6.2L EcoTec3 V-8 in the GMC Sierra Denali, to be the most compelling of the three small-block truck engines.
_
_The 6.2L engines share blocks, cylinder heads, crankshafts and other hardware but require unique intake, exhaust and lubrication systems and tuning."_


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

We are gunning for you Germans! Those pesky bmw's.... MUAHAHA


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I noticed that the Dodge Ram 1500 Diesel is on the list. I find this kind of odd considering that I do not believe that they are on sale yet and I know that they were having issues with the engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> I noticed that the Dodge Ram 1500 Diesel is on the list. I find this kind of odd considering that I do not believe that they are on sale yet and I know that they were having issues with the engine.


Chrysler? Engine issues? Nowai!

^sarcasm.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I'm kinda curious as to what the 1.0 Ecoboost is like. I'll haveta see if I can take one for a drive.


I see GM added a CVT to the Chevy Spark this year and picked up 2mpg highway(now 39mpg highway rating). With ford going to offer the 1.0 ecoboost 3 cylinder turbo in the fiesta, GM needs something better than the N.A. 1.2 ecotec 4 cylinder in the spark. 

From what I have heard the 1.0 ecoboost has the 8 second overboost function and makes the exact same power as the cruze 1.4T when on overboost. I don't know about you but 8 seconds is about all I ever need to get on it so this should be a fun car. Oh ya and the fiesta with this engine gets 45mpg. 2014 Ford Fiesta 1.0L EcoBoost to hit 45 mpg for $16,445* - Autoblog


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> ...fiesta with this engine gets 45mpg. 2014 Ford Fiesta 1.0L EcoBoost to hit 45 mpg for $16,445* - Autoblog


45 MPG is impressive, but unless I missed something isn't the Cruze Eco still the most efficient highway cruiser of the "real" cars? By real I mean a car that doesn't look like an econobox hatchback... it's an honest +3000lb sedan and looks and feels like a real car. There are several cars available now that exceed 42 MPG hwy, but I'm not sure I'd want to drive them.

Having said that, physics cannot be avoided and the smaller lighter cars have city mileage figures the Cruze could only dream of.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> _For the first time since 2008, GM has two engines on the list. The second needs little introduction: the 90-degree small-block V-8 that has been in production since 1955 in race cars and production cars and trucks.
> _
> _The clean-sheet fifth-generation small-block maintains the pushrod legacy while integrating a host of new technologies, such as direct injection and standard cylinder deactivation (marketed as Active Fuel Management), which work in tandem to deliver outstanding real-world fuel economy.
> _
> ...



Its funny the 6.2L gets props as an efficient new engine, yet the all new 4.3L and 5.3L aren't looked at. Guess when you only stick these engines in trucks the weight of the vehicle makes the mpg/efficiency not look as good. The detuned version of that same 6.2L(420HP) optional on the LTZ half ton chevy/GMC only gets 14city/20mpg highway(9mpg less than the corvette hwy). 

Honestly when looking at the 3 new GM truck engines, the 4.3L v6 has the most impressive improvements over the previous generation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> 45 MPG is impressive, but unless I missed something isn't the Cruze Eco still the most efficient highway cruiser of the "real" cars? By real I mean a car that doesn't look like an econobox hatchback... it's an honest +3000lb sedan and looks and feels like a real car. There are several cars available now that exceed 42 MPG hwy, but I'm not sure I'd want to drive them.
> 
> Having said that, physics cannot be avoided and the smaller lighter cars have city mileage figures the Cruze could only dream of.


Corolla now ties it (LE Eco) - with an automatic too, but I still wouldn't want to drive it. But the Diesel's the new champ.



> _Having said that, physics cannot be avoided and the smaller lighter cars have city mileage figures the Cruze could only dream of._


But, for the class, city POWER is fantastic in this little car, so I'll take high-20's/low-30's for the MPG. I don't think anything short of a mid-size with a 2.4/2.5L engine would move as quickly as the Cruze does in that situation. Stomp on the gas above 2500 RPM, it'll spring to life and dart across an intersection. <3 turbos.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> 45 MPG is impressive, but unless I missed something isn't the Cruze Eco still the most efficient highway cruiser of the "real" cars?


Completely agree with the real car statement, I would have a hard time with a car this small. However if having to choose from GM's current offerings(a 39mpg spark) or a 45mpg fiesta I think I would choose the later. Comparing horsepower, the current spark 1.2L has 85hp, the 1.0 ecoboost 120hp.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Corolla now ties it (LE Eco) - with an automatic too, but I still wouldn't want to drive it.


Ah yes, I forgot about the Corolla. That's wierd... 



jblackburn said:


> But, for the class, city POWER is fantastic in this little car...


You're right, for power that car will be fun, for sure, but I was refering to the car as a whole. I couldn't bring myself to drive something so small and cheap looking. That's not a dig at Ford, that's a dig at sub-compact hatches in general, they're not my thing... they're all too tall and narrow looking. It seems every car on the road needs to fit 7' tall NBA players.

Considering it went on sale in 2010, the fact the Cruze Eco is still at the top of the hwy mileage heap for gas powered sedans is pretty impressive. Even moreso when you consider its less than ideal aerodynamics. The Eco-bits help, but the overall shape isn't the most efficient. Too bad because I like the sedan body style.

Back on topic, I find it curious that many new small turbo engines are using Iron blocks. I'm sure cost plays a role here, but they're claiming it helps the engine warm up faster. Not sure how that works... thinner water jackets and smaller coolant volume perhaps? The traditional answer would have been "strength" for a turbo application, but I've read nothing supporing that theory.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Of course Honda would be mentioned. Their V6 must really be something to the editors because last time I drove one it could have been an updated GM 3.8l V6 for all intents and purposes, not much to write home about.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah...I was just over at the Corvette Forum and saw the mention of the Diesel Cruze making Ward's 10 Best list. It's no surprise to me...I gave it the number one ranking in Jerry's Best list about 3 months ago...lol!!!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I noticed that the Dodge Ram 1500 Diesel is on the list. I find this kind of odd considering that I do not believe that they are on sale yet and I know that they were having issues with the engine.


The Ram diesel won Motor Trend's "Truck of the Year Award" with an EPA rating of 28 mpg...if I remember correctly. I don't know if they're for sale yet, but that award is for current production vehicles????

Also, Motor Trend did an article on the upcoming replacement for the Chevy Colorado which they say will have a "3 liter diesel" for 2015. Dang...that would be tempting. Who wants to bet the engine will be the same Italian Motori engine that's in the Jeep and Ram? I'm all for these torque monsters in any form of American transportation...the more the merrier and when it gets to be many, diesel fuel will come down in price as it has in Europe!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its funny the 6.2L gets props as an efficient new engine, yet the all new 4.3L and 5.3L aren't looked at. Guess when you only stick these engines in trucks the weight of the vehicle makes the mpg/efficiency not look as good. The detuned version of that same 6.2L(420HP) optional on the LTZ half ton chevy/GMC only gets 14city/20mpg highway(9mpg less than the corvette hwy).
> 
> Honestly when looking at the 3 new GM truck engines, the 4.3L v6 has the most impressive improvements over the previous generation.


Diesels, Turbos Dominate 2014 Ward’s 10 Best Engines | Ward's 10 Best Engines content from WardsAuto

That 4.3 engine is dynamite! You realize, it's a leftover from the old SBC...it's literally the Vortec Chevy V8 minus two cylinders...this one has cylinder deactivation and direct injection as well. It's EPA rating is 24 mpg in the Silverado 1500 with like 265 HP...the mpg leader in 1/2 ton trucks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually the new 4.3 V-6 is a 'clean sheet'
The Vortec V-6 it replaces was indeed a 5.7 V-8 with two holes lopped off.

The new 4.3 is a LS series....actually the original LS-1 (5.7) with, of course, two holes lopped off.
So, it too gets assembled with 'off the shelf' parts and machining.
Displacement on demand makes it a V-4 same as the D.O.D. V-8s

I drove a new c1500 so equipped last weel and thought it had the 4.8 V-8 till I read the label.
Nice power and very smooth.

Rob


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

New gas engines or no, I would still rather have a light duty diesel truck. I'll be gunning for one of these bad boys (dodge 1500 or colorado) for my gf's next car!!!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I was surprised at the number of diesels (and turbos) on that entire list, but go Cruze!


Small displacement turbo diesels and turbo gasoline engines are the future here in North America. That said, I think now would be an opportune time to invest in Honeywell and other automotive turbocharger manufacturers.



jblackburn said:


> I'm kinda curious as to what the 1.0 Ecoboost is like. I'll haveta see if I can take one for a drive.


Try it 'cause you're going to like it. The Fiesta ECOnetic package is a fun and satisfying drive that delivers both an unexpectedly good seat-of-the-pants experience and remarkable fuel efficiency. The motor's good and road ready now, but even better iterations will come as Ford engineers continue to refine and perfect the engine. Also I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see a few other big name brands develop similar powerplants.

*2013 Ford Fiesta 1.0L EcoBoost | Acceleration*
Ward's reports that Ford's 1.0L EcoBoost has a higher specific output per liter than the Lamborghini Aventador.








jblackburn said:


> I'm kinda curious...


_*P.S.*_
Me, too! I can't wait to get my hands on the wheel of a 2015 Mustang with the four-pot EcoBoost: brains (fuel efficient), brawn (loads of power) and agility (precise-handling IRS platform) wrapped in one beautiful package.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There are rumblings that G.M. is considering putting the 'Stillborn' 4.5 Turbodiesel into production.
The original plan for this engine was to be introduced in the H-3 Hummer.
If it comes to pass, it will be another engine choice for the light duty pickups as well as Tahoe and Suburban.

A really interesting design that has its air inlets on the outboard sides of the heads and the turbos and exaust tucked down in the 'V'.
Extremely compact......I'll be watching.....you should too.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> There are rumblings that G.M. is considering putting the 'Stillborn' 4.5 Turbodiesel into production.
> The original plan for this engine was to be introduced in the H-3 Hummer.
> If it comes to pass, it will be another engine choice for the light duty pickups as well as Tahoe and Suburban.
> 
> ...


We can only hope and pray that the 4.5 Duramax will one day make it to market. 

As I was with the Cruze Diesel I'd be one of the first to place an order once the books opened for a diesel SUV. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would love a Tahoe with a diesel.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I would love a Tahoe with a diesel.


Fully loaded LTZ Tahoe with a diesel would be $70K MSRP easily. I am willing to bet they will wait to see how the Ram eco diesel sells and then they MIGHT think about it. Diesels still don't appeal to the masses and that is all they are looking for. Since I am a big diesel fan and can afford one that is what I will always drive. If I was to buy a newer truck there is no way I would be able to afford the almost $8K option the duramax is.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Fully loaded LTZ Tahoe with a diesel would be $70K MSRP easily. I am willing to bet they will wait to see how the Ram eco diesel sells and then they MIGHT think about it. Diesels still don't appeal to the masses and that is all they are looking for. Since I am a big diesel fan and can afford one that is what I will always drive. If I was to buy a newer truck there is no way I would be able to afford the almost $8K option the duramax is.


My personal preference would be for a commercial fleet model Tahoe with diesel. I'd even pay the up charge for a Duramax. But the last diesel Tahoe was way back in 1999 with the turbo 6.5. Hopefully we'll see the rise once again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

DieselMan33 said:


> ...able to afford the almost $8K option the duramax is.


And there lies the problem. The cost of manufacturing a diesel drivetrain is expensive because they don't make very many... economies of scale. Then fewer people buy them since they are so expensive.

BUT, they're making GOOD money upcharging $8k for a diesel. Dodge was offering a "no charge" diesel upgrade in the Ram HD at the end of the season last year. There's lots of margin on HD trucks, especially when diesel equipped, and they have a very safe market with slow steady growth since the people who need them are mostly businesses who will pay whatever the going rate is.

Playing in the consumer market is a much larger risk.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> And there lies the problem. The cost of manufacturing a diesel drivetrain is expensive because they don't make very many... economies of scale. Then fewer people buy them since they are so expensive.
> 
> BUT, they're making GOOD money upcharging $8k for a diesel. Dodge was offering a "no charge" diesel upgrade in the Ram HD at the end of the season last year. There's lots of margin on HD trucks, especially when diesel equipped, and they have a very safe market with slow steady growth since the people who need them are mostly businesses who will pay whatever the going rate is.
> 
> Playing in the consumer market is a much larger risk.


I've looked at buying a Duramax for personal use, but everything it comes in is just too big for me to use as a daily driver or to flip the keys to the little woman. Although the Cruze was the absolute smallest I could go, it has so far not disappointed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

